# [Regular Season Game 79] Houston Rockets at Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(50-28)/(16-61)*


When/Where:
*Thursday, April 9, 10:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Udrih / Garcia / Nocioni / Thompson / Hawes*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets acquired Ron Artest from the Sacramento Kings last summer in an attempt to add insurance in case injury-prone stars Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming struggled to stay healthy again in 2008-09.
> 
> With McGrady out for the season and Artest playing a crucial role for Houston, it's looking like a smart move.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tough game.But this is a "must-win" game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We're back in the division lead if we win this. Also this is no game to take lightly. Teams out of contention are willing to **** **** up for a playoff team fighting for a higher seed.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah we cant lose this one...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on Rockets... They're the Kings!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am not watching the game, just the box score. How is the defense, it looks like its lacking considering we are letting them score 30+ points in the 1st quarter on 51%.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OK who is supposed to guard Thompson and why is he 6-11 so far tonight?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> OK who is supposed to guard Thompson and why is he 6-11 so far tonight?


I watched the first 5 min, and he grabbed like 3 off rebounds in a row.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I swear if we lose this game I'm going to puke...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Relax, it's early.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Relax, it's early.


No not when its this close to teams that suck


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on guys it's the Kings!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We need to turn this into a blowout in the third, or we'll have problems.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> We need to turn this into a blowout in the third, or we'll have problems.


Ahh I see now you're getting nervous lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ahh I see now you're getting nervous lol




I just realised we have another game tomorrow.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Much better 3rd Q>

double digit lead into the 4thQ.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully finish them off at the start of the 4th and get the garbage guys out there. Because the Warriors are going to run as ragged tommorrow.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks like the Kings watched tape of the Magic game and got worried that fronting Yao would allow him to own the offensive boards. Because there's no other explanation for them playing behind him all game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, now this is more like it


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

91-74 with 10 min


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice start. 

Yao needs the rest for tommorrow. He is normally beastly against the Warriors.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

blow them out take out the starters for tomorrow. 

But it is the 4th so no lead is safe with us


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wtf?

8:32 SAC - B. Jackson makes a 26-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc. Assist: F. Garcia 
8:36 SAC - F. Garcia steals the ball from C. Landry 
8:42 SAC - A. Nocioni makes a 26-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: B. Jackson 
8:59 HOU - V. Wafer makes a 27-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: K. Lowry 
9:15 SAC - F. Garcia makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: A. Nocioni


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL that pass in was atrocious.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

rntv_bbal3

at justin tv is a good stream if anyone cant watch.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We shouldn't be playing Artest 40 mins every night. Even if he does make us worse a lot of the time, a relatively fresh Artest is going to be better in the playoffs than a tired one.

17 pts up on the Kings with 10 mins left in the game? What's he doing out there?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah now its almost 20 up, with under 6. Lets rest our guys


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

why is yao coming in with 4 mins left and up by 18?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

So...we can't touch Nocioni now?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wft is Yao on the court for? Adelman is insane.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ummm, what the hell is happening...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Game was effectively over so we became lackadasical on both ends.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We got the win. In the must win game so I am happy. 

Good close out as well. As well.

Warriors tommorrow. Denver v Lakers. Lakers win and we are a chance for the 2 seed.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now all we need is the Nuggets to lose.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ Game was effectively over so we became lackadasical on both ends.


Ok good. I wasnt watching the game so I had no idea. It was a box score night for me.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Why does Spencer Hawes have Duncan-esque numbers!?

More importantly, why didn't Yao shoot a single free throw.... again!?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Hawes made a bunch of mid-range jumpers. Yao always gives those up. But Hawes did have to play 43 mins to get those numbers.

Re the ft's -- Yao got hacked a few times but didn't get any calls.

Yao really was awesome in the second half. Granted, the Kings didn't make it hard, but that's how we need to play. He basically either scored or created a basket every time he touched the ball down low. 

Artest looked relatively in-control in the second half. Didn't watch the first half.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 115, Sacramento 98*
> 
> Houston has Yao Ming, and you don't.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great 3rd quarter, I regret not watching it. Again Yao was aggressive probably due to the no calls he got in the game. Great job by the whole team


----------

